# blinged out sled



## strollingbones

started as an 8  buck sled from dollar general






i got snowflakes from micheals


 




then added some stuff....kids love all this crap...they spend hours looking at each little thing and asking why lol





will add a pull rope and be done with it today


----------



## JoeMoma

Why......several minutes pass.....
why?


----------



## JoeMoma

Looks like a lot of fun SBones!  Hope you get some snow soon.
Are you still in SC?


----------



## strollingbones

hush you.....my fingers are raw from hot glue


----------



## strollingbones

she has one sled but its a pull around sled...she wants a go fast sled....yes ...i know we are creating a monster but she is one damn cute little monster lol


----------



## JoeMoma

strollingbones said:


> she has one sled but its a pull around sled...she wants a go fast sled....yes ...i know we are creating a monster but she is one damn cute little monster lol


Maybe a couple of husky puppies are in order.


----------



## strollingbones

o dont joke like that.....not allowed pets...and with the new baby coming its not looking good....that new baby is gonna rock her world....she has told me that the new baby will sleep in her room and she will continue to sleep the big bed...wait till she finds out new baby is going in the big bed and she is going in her room


----------



## strollingbones

plus i want her first dog to be a dobermann needless to say mom and dad ...are going....say what?  they want a lab


----------



## Moonglow

snow is headed your way passing by us today..


----------



## strollingbones

39 and dropping....showing partly sunny or partly cloudy lol snow tomorrow they say


----------



## strollingbones

i am still in nc...on a map  look for banner elk nc  its like in the western part of the state near tn ...the dog head looking county


----------



## Moonglow

We got our first snowfall Saturday morning, about three inches...


----------



## strollingbones

this would be the 2nd snowfall for us...last one amounted to a good bit.....and was a surprise


----------



## strollingbones

i fear there is not enough to sled in...just a dusting of snow but its snow and it counts


----------



## Skull Pilot

Wax the bottom of that sled and it'll really move


----------



## strollingbones

i know...bunch of skiers alpine and nordic here....they have different waxes for temps and snow lol ....we do not want flying 3 yr old...need a small hill..which is at gaga's house...


----------

